# Walleye Madness!



## jcfishing

Dear fellow anglers:

I&#8217;m writing to share some exciting news. Through a fortunate chain of events the opportunity to create something special has come about. This opportunity will benefit the walleye fishing community and a very worthy cause, On Target Outfitters, a registered 501c3 youth outdoors charity. Funds raised will be used to expand and continue their programs to also include youth fishing education and activities. Please visit www.ontargetoutfitters.org for more information.

The &#8220;Walleye Madness&#8221; tournament series will provide additional opportunities for those who want to compete in open tournaments with a reasonable entry fee of $100 and fantastic guaranteed payouts. Our title sponsors, Buckeye Sports Center, Lund Boats, and Mercury Marine are contributing directly to the tournament payouts to allow Walleye Madness to guarantee a minimum 1st place payout of $1,000 cash per event regardless of the number of boats in each event and to further allow Walleye Madness to guarantee a minimum cash payback of 120% of the entry fees distributed to 20% of the field (official payouts will be published prior to each event). Payout examples: 

50 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,500; 2nd-$1,200; 3rd- $1,000; 4th-$600; 5th- $450; 6th- $350; 7th- $300; 8th-$250; 9th-$200; 10th- $150
Total Entry Fees: $5,000	Total Payout: $6,000 = 120% payback + $250 Big Fish Bonus & $250 Lund Bonus Total = $6,500 =130% payback

35 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,400; 2nd-$1,100; 3rd- $800; 4th-$450; 5th- $350; 6th- $250; 7th- $150
Total Entry Fees: $3,500	Total Payout: $4,500 = 129% payback + $250 Big Fish Bonus & $250 Lund Bonus Total = $5,000 =143% payback

20 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,000; 2nd-$750; 3rd- $500; 4th-$250
Total Entry Fees: $2,000	Total Payout: $2,500 = 125% payback + $250 Big Fish Bonus & $250 Lund Bonus Total = $3,000 =150% payback

15 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,000; 2nd-$750; 3rd-$500
Total Entry Fees: $1,500	Total Payout: $2,250= 150% payback + $250 Big Fish Bonus & $250 Lund Bonus Total = $2,750 =183% payback

Our title sponsors have also contributed some exciting and rewarding bonus programs. The Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus will pay $250 cash per event to the team weighing the largest eligible fish. The optional Big Fish Bonus cost is $20 per team, per event, with 100% of the proceeds benefitting On Target Outfitters. In addition, each team member in the Big Fish Bonus will receive three entries in the raffle drawing for a seven day trip for two to Wildewood On Lake Savant, www.wildewoodonlakesavant.com, valued at $2,318!

The Lund Boats Contingency Bonus will pay $250 cash per event to the highest finishing Lund boat owner entered in each event. The only requirements are that you must be the registered owner of the boat and use the boat during the tournament. You do not have to win the event, just be the highest finishing Lund boat owner.

Walleye Madness will also provide additional opportunities for teams interested in competing for a spot in the 2013 Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship via the optional WT6/TWF Cabela&#8217;s NTC Qualifying Bracket. WT6 (Walleye Team Six) is an official TWF club and is a qualifying association for the Cabela&#8217;s NTC. WT6 is sending two teams to the 2012 NTC and we look forward to sending more teams in the future. WT6 is guaranteed one (1) spot to the 2013 NTC and is eligible for additional spots per NTC/TWF policy. Teams wishing to compete for an NTC spot must pay the event entry fee and both anglers must be current members of WT6/TWF prior to the event/events entered. For non current and new members the annual WT6/TWF membership fee is $50 per angler. 

We should all recognize the importance of giving back and the importance of youth involvement in the outdoors. Through the BSC/Mercury Big Fish Bonus and the sale of additional raffle tickets for the trip to Wildewood On Lake Savant, the &#8220;Walleye Madness&#8221; series will raise funds for a locally based youth outdoors charity to expand their programs to include youth fishing activities and education. 

In addition, this charity series is being thoughtfully planned to not interfere or detract from any other club or tournament circuit. It is our goal to provide the above mentioned opportunities for anglers and to raise funds for a very worthy cause both now and in the future. 

I&#8217;d like to invite all of you to consider participating in these events. I truly believe that this will be a very beneficial endeavor for all involved and that it will elevate our sport while introducing young people to what we all love and care for so dearly, fishing!

Here are the dates, locations, and entry deadlines for Walleye Madness 2012:

Saturday August 18th&#8212;Lake Erie, Ashtabula&#8212;ARU Launch
*Entry Deadline August 15th (Blow Day: Sunday August 19th)

Sunday September 30th&#8212;Berlin Lake&#8212;Bonner Road Launch
*Entry Deadline September 26th


Official rules and entry forms are available via e-mail. If you'd like an entry form or if you have any questions or need more information please e-mail [email protected].

Sincerely:

John "JC" Csizmadia
Walleye Madness - Tournament Director
WT6 - President


----------



## jcfishing

Here's the flyer for Walleye Madness!


----------



## jcfishing

Walleye Madness is now accepting entries! 

The field size for each event is limited to 50 Boats.

E-mail [email protected] for your entry form & rules sheet.

Buckeye Sports Center - Lund Boats - Mercury Marine 

Present: Walleye Madness


Guaranteed 120% or Larger Cash Payout Per Event !
Guaranteed Minimum 1st Place Payout $1,000 Regardless Of Field Size!
50 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,500; 2nd-$1,200; 3rd- $1,000; 4th-$600;
5th- $450; 6th- $350; 7th- $300; 8th-$250; 9th-$200; 10th- $150
$250 Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus!
$250 Lund Boats Contingency Bonus!
Optional WT6/TWF Cabela&#8217;s NTC Qualifying Bracket!
Win A Trip to Wildewood Lake Resort in Ontario Valued at $2,318! www.wildewoodonlakesavant.com
Proceeds to Benefit : On Target Outfitters(501c3) - Youth Outdoors Charity www.ontargetoutfitters.org


Open Tournaments - Two Angler Team Format - Field Considered Full at 50 Boats
Entry Fee: $100 per event
BSC/Mercury Big Fish Bonus (Proceeds to On Target Outfitters): $20 per team per event
Includes 3 raffle tickets per angler in the drawing for the Wildewood trip!
Makes the team eligible for the BSC/Mercury $250 Big Fish Bonus!

Saturday August 18th&#8212;Lake Erie, Ashtabula&#8212;ARU Launch
*Entry Deadline August 15th (Blow Day: Sunday August 19th)

Sunday September 30th&#8212;Berlin Lake&#8212;Bonner Road Launch
*Entry Deadline September 26th


For Information E-Mail: [email protected] or call 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing

Complete info, entry forms, rules and more are now available at the official Walleye Madness website: www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## jcfishing

Walleye Madness FAQ

	Open Tournaments - Two Angler Team Format - No Membership Required

	Each event pays out a minimum of $1,000 cash over and above the collected entry fees!

	The entry fee per team is reasonable at $100 per event!
	Walleye Madness is a charity tournament series benefitting 
www.ontargetoutfitters.org

	Walleye Madness is not meant to compete or detract from any other club or circuit. It is designed to provide additional opportunities to compete while helping a worthy cause!

	Walleye Madness is a 100% volunteer organization. No one involved receives any compensation!

	All operating expenses are funded by our sponsors. Your entry fees go directly to the guaranteed minimum payback of 120%!

	The minimum payout for 1st place is guaranteed at $1,000 per event regardless of how many teams are entered in each event!

	The payouts are distributed to 20% of the field. The payouts are also fairly distributed. We are not stacking the payouts to reward the top finishers. Everyone has a chance to cash a nice check!

	Heres the payout for a realistic start up with a 20 boat field ($100 entry fee):

20 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,000; 2nd-$750; 3rd- $500; 4th-$250
Total Payout: $2,500 = 125% payback 
$250 Big Fish Bonus & $250 Lund Bonus Total = $3,000 = 150% payback

	100% of the $20 Buckeye Sports Center/ Mercury marine Big Fish Bonus pot cost per team benefits our designated charity. The Big Fish Bonus pays $250 per event. In addition, each team member gets three chances to win the seven day trip for two donated by www.wildewoodonlakesavant.com valued at $2,318.00!

	The Lund Boats Contingency Bonus pays $250 to highest finishing Lund boat owner per event. You do not have to win the tournament; just be the highest finishing Lund owner!

	Walleye Madness will provide an opportunity to qualify for the 2013 Cabelas NTC via the optional WT6/TWF NTC Qualifying Bracket. WT6 is an officially sanctioned NTC qualifying association. We are sending two teams to the 2012 NTC and we could have sent more. Members of WT6/TWF are eligible. Those who wish to join WT6/The Walleye Federation will also be eligible. Details are in the attached entry packet. www.walleyeteamsix.com

*How and why were the sponsors of Walleye Madness selected?*

I am a member of Buckeye Sports Center/Lund Boats/Mercury Marine pro-staff. My relationship with these organizations presented the opportunity to create Walleye Madness with their generous support. *Every participant has equal opportunity to benefit from their sponsorship in the payouts.* Cash sponsors are very difficult to secure and Walleye Madness is fortunate to have this level of support.* As the Director of Walleye Madness and as the President of WT6, I pledge that my portion of any cash contingency/bonus winnings will be donated to the designated charity. *

If you have any questions or need additional information please feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or call me at 330-881-0994. Im looking forward to seeing all of you at the Walleye Madness events! www.walleyemadness.net

Sincerely,

John Csizmadia


----------



## jcfishing

The entry forms and rules for Walleye Madness are attached as a PDF. They are also available at www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## jcfishing

Just in: Ohio Valley Outdoors Media will be providing media coverage for the Walleye Madness Tournaments. They will be on site for each event taking photos and interviewing participants. The results for each tournament along with photos will be published in the Ohio Valley Outdoors magazine and the Ohio Valley Outdoor Times free news circular. The publications are available throughout Ohio, Pennsylvania and West Virginia. Visit www.ohiovalleyoutdoors.com

In addition, selected competitors will have the opportunity to be on a segment of the Ohio Valley Outdoors Radio Show that airs on Saturday mornings from 7-8 am on ESPN 1240 AM and News Talk 600 AM. The show reaches listeners across the region. Listen on line at www.wbbw.com

E-mail: [email protected] 

Web:

www.walleyemadness.net

www.walleyeteamsix.com

Charitable Benefactor:

www.ontargetoutfitters.org


----------



## jcfishing

We've already started receiving some entries and the there is a lot of interest from others in the events. There have also been some good questions so I thought I would share them and the answers to keep everyone in the loop. Visit www.walleyemadness.net for complete details and entry forms. Here a some of the questions we've received so far:

Thanks for your interest in the Walleye Madness Tournaments. Tournament fishing is fun and competitive. I think you will enjoy it! To answer your questions:

1.The state limit is 6 walleyes. Are we each able to keep 6 eyes and weigh only the 5 largest?

Yes, you can keep the state limit and weigh your 5 largest fish.

2.Will all activities occur at the ARU launch? (For the Ashtabula Event)

All activities will be at ARU.

3.Must we launch at ARU? Ive read there is a long slow run to the lake.

It is preferred that all teams with trailerable boats launch at ARU due to the pre-tournament boat inspection (we check livewells and coolers to keep everyone honest). Teams who cannot trailer to ARU will be required to go through boat inspection at ARU regardless. Heres how it works: Boat inspection at the ramp, we launch and line up in numerical order by boat number, proceed out the river, past the break wall into the lake and the teams are sent in order 1-? to start fishing. The run to the lake is not that bad, it gives you some prep time. ARU is the best ramp choice for tournaments in Ashtabula.

4. Are there a minimum number of boats that must register?

Walleye Madness Tournaments guarantees a minimum 1st place payout of $1,000 with a minimum of 2 boats entered and 1 eligible fish (i.e. walleye) being caught. Other than these requirements there is no minimum number of boats that must register.

5. How many boats are currently registered?

Its still very early, but there is a lot of interest. I fish a lot of tournaments and we have about a dozen or so teams that have told me they are going to fish the events and more will come as the word spreads. The guaranteed $1,000 1st place payout is meant to eliminate concerns about how many teams are fishing vs. the payout. The entry packet has payout examples based on various field sizes.

6. Do you expect the max. of 50 boats to register?

I think a realistic number will be in the 25 to 35 boat range. 50 would be great and there is a 10% allowance for overbooking. The 50 boat maximum field size is meant to help keep things manageable.

7. Is there a need for me to hurry and register or do you believe I could wait until 8/1 to register? Im reluctant to register now due to my unknown work schedule for 8 weeks from now. 

There is no need to hurry. Confirm your work schedule and enter when you feel comfortable. There is a slight chance that the field could fill up but most wait. 8/1 should be fine.

8. Do you have suggestions on lodging in the area? 

There are plenty of hotels between Conneaut and Geneva. Also cottages and campgrounds. I would Google Ashtabula lodging and find the best rate depending on your preferences. The Geneva State Park has a very nice campground.

9. How are boat numbers assigned? Is there a drawing or is it by when a teams entry is received?

Boat numbers will be assigned by a random drawing prior to boat inspection.


----------



## jcfishing

As the interest in Walleye Madness Tournaments grows, we are receiving some very good questions. To keep everyone up to date and in the loop I'll periodically post the questions and answers.

Q: For the Lake Erie Ashtabula tournament, how will it be determined that a "blow day" should be called?

A: We are all well aware that conditions on the big lake can be unpredictable. That said, generally acceptable conditions for the Walleye Madness Tournaments event on Lake Erie/Ashtabula out of ARU will be based on a NOAA/ National Weather Service Marine Forecast of wave heights of 2-4 feet or less. Keep in mind that there are many factors other than wave heights to consider. Severe thunderstorms, fog etc. We will do our very best to monitor the lake conditions prior to and up to the start of the event. We will also do our best to give all participants as much advance notice as possible regarding calling a blow day or delaying the start time of the event. Predicting the weather is not an exact science and even the most carefully monitored forecast can let you down. Sometimes you have to be prepared to show up on tournament day only to be delayed or having to call a blow day.

Q: What are the refund policies if there is a "Blow Day" or the tournament has to be rescheduled?

A: This questions is addressed by the Walleye Madness Tournament Rules #3 & #13:

3. Severe weather
In the event of severe weather the tournament hours may be suspended, extended, cut short or boundaries put in place.
A tournament may be rescheduled or canceled at the discretion of the tournament director. All Saturday tournaments will
have a blow day of the following Sunday unless otherwise noted.

13. Refunds
Refunds will be issued if the tournament has to be postponed due to weather and the team is unable to fish on the
makeup date. Those refunds will be mailed after the decision to cancel that days event has been made, one team member
must be present to be eligible for the refund. For events that are not delayed for weather there will be no refunds.

For more info visit www.walleyemadness.net

Questions? E-mail [email protected]


----------



## jcfishing

The interest in the Walleye Madness Tournaments is growing! We've been receiving a lot of positive press coverage that has generated interest in the events and that will help raise funds for our designated charity.

Here's the link to our News & Media Page: http://walleyemadness.net/News___Media.html

Visit www.walleyemadness.net for complete event details and entry info.


----------



## jcfishing

We are now accepting entries for all events, the big fish bonus for each event and for the optional WT6 Cabela's NTC qualifying bracket via Paypal or via snail mail & a check!

Visit www.walleyemadness.net and click on the registration page to download entry forms or to pay your entry fees via Paypal.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Any concerns about the low water at Berlin?


----------



## jcfishing

BigDaddy300 said:


> Any concerns about the low water at Berlin?


Great question! We are keeping a close eye on the water level situation at Berlin and there is a backup plan in place. It's too early to change locations right now as things may change. Mother Nature could dump buckets of rain in September etc.

The back up plan in case Berlin is too low to fish is to hold the tournament on Milton, which "normally" has the highest water levels of our local reservoirs at that time of year.

If the location would need to be changed to Milton or another alternate location, adequate advance notice will be made to allow time for everyone to change plans, pre-fish etc. We'll shoot for a minimum of a 10 days advance notice.


----------



## jcfishing

Here's a few more questions that we have received. Visit www.walleyemadness.net for complete details, entry forms and online payment via Paypal.

Q: Is there a membership fee?
A: No. Walleye Madness Tournaments are open events. There is no membership fee. 

Q: Are the tournaments open to pros and amateurs?
A: All of the Walleye Madness Tournaments open events so anyone can enter including seasoned "pros", weekend warriors and those who may be new to tournament fishing.

Q:What is the optional WT6 Cabela&#8217;s NTC Qualifying Bracket all about?
A: It is an optional bracket within each event for those who want a shot at a qualifying spot to the Cabela's NTC. Rules #20 & #21 of the Walleye Madness Tournaments rules explain the details:

20. WT6 NTC Qualifying Bracket (Optional)
WT6 is an official registered Walleye Federation affiliated club and is an official qualifying association for the Cabela&#8217;s Na-tional Team Championship. WT6 will receive one (1) guaranteed NTC qualifying spot for the 2013 NTC and is eligible for additional spots as determined by the NTC and The Walleye Federation (TWF). To be eligible for NTC qualification teams must pay the event entry fee and both anglers must be registered members of WT6/The Walleye Federation in 2012 prior to the event/events entered to be eligible to be awarded a spot in the 2013 Cabela&#8217;s NTC. Annual WT6/TWF dues are $50 per angler. NTC spot (s) will be awarded to eligible WT6/TWF members/teams based on point placement. For more information on the Cabela&#8217;s National Team Championship visit
www.masterswalleyecircuit.com/CabelasNTC.aspx. 
For more information on The Walleye Federation and it&#8217;s many benefits of membership visit www.walleyefederation.com.

21. Points Calculation for WT6 NTC Qualifying Bracket
150 points are awarded to the winner of each event/qualifying tournament, 149 to 2nd, 148 to 3rd, etc.
All anglers who receive weight credit receive points. WT6/TWF members/teams point placement in the overall field during each event will be totaled to determine NTC qualifying position. Available NTC spots will be awarded to the highest point totals in descending order. Points awarded are used solely for determining the NTC qualifying order of eligible WT6/Walleye Federation members/teams.


----------



## jcfishing

Don't miss out! The entry deadline for the Walleye Madness Tournaments Ashtabula event is August 15th. All entries must be received by 8/15. Entry forms and entry fee payment via Paypal are available at www.walleyemadness.net. PDF entry packet is attached. Visit www.walleyemadness.net for more info, e-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994.


----------



## jcfishing

A few more good questions have rolled in via e-mail and the good old fashioned telephone!

Q: Do you accept payment at the ramp?

A: No, we do not. As a volunteer organization without a staff it is to difficult to make the necessary plans without knowing how many teams are entered by a deadline. Payments must be received by the entry deadlines.

Q: What are the entry deadlines?

A: The entry deadline for the Ashtabula event is August 15th. The entry deadline for the Berlin Lake event is September 26th. All entries must be received by the deadline for the respective event. Entry forms and details are attached here and are available at www.walleyemadness.net. You can also pay via Paypal from the website but you still must to complete the entry forms and bring them with you to the event.

Q: The waters levels at Berlin Lake are very low. Will there still be a tournament on Sept. 30th?

A: Yes, there will be a tournament on Sept. 30th. It is too soon to tell if the water levels at Berlin will allow for safe fishing on Sept. 30th. A back up permit has been secured for Lake Milton on Sept. 30th, just in case. If the location needs to be changed from Berlin to Milton it will be announced well in advance to allow for everyone to adjust their plans, pre-fishing etc.


----------



## jcfishing

It&#8217;s time to get your entries in!The entry deadline for the Walleye Madness Ashtabula Tournament is Wednesday 8/15. The entry packet is at www.walleyemadness.net on the registration page or you can PayPal your entry fee at www.walleyemadness.net. If you use PayPal you still must fully complete the entry form and release of liability and bring it with you to the tournament.

Questions: e-mail [email protected] or call 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing

The event procedures for the Ashtabula event are posted at www.walleyemadness.net on the registration page.

The entry deadline for the Ashtabula event is 8/15. There's still time to get your entries in. You can still mail them in from most of the NE Ohio region on Monday or you can PayPal them in from the registration page at www.walleyemadness.net

Please note the following:

Registration and Boat Inspection: 6am  6:45 am. We want every inspected and launched by 6:45.

Tournament Hours: Send Off: 7:30am. Time Check: 2:30 pm. See event procedures for details.

Link for directions to ARU: [ame="http://maps.google.com/maps?q=aru+ashtabula&ll=41.889084,-80.798607&spn=0.008977,0.021136&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&fb=1&gl=us&hq=aru+ashtabula&cid=0,0,3512566270787877643&t=m&z=16&iwloc=A"]Google Maps[/ame]


Questions: E-mail [email protected] or call 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing

Today is the last day we are accepting entries for the Ashtabula tournament on 8/18. The weather looks good for this weekend. You can still get your entries in
on time via PayPal at www.walleyemadness.net on the Registration page. PayPal entries still must complete the entry form and release of liability and bring it with them to the event.


----------



## jcfishing

Dear Walleye Madness Competitors:

Entries for the 8/18 Ashtabula event closed at 12 pm midnight on 8/15. 28 teams are entered in the Walleye Madness Tournaments Ashtabula event! It appears that we will be enjoying favorable weather conditions and were looking forward to putting on a fun and enjoyable event.

With our entry deadline being so close to the event date it is too difficult to post a roster of participants, especially considering the number of entries we received at the last minute.

There are 28 boats entered in the event. Thank you to those who entered! Heres what you have to look forward to:

Payouts!
Based on 28 teams Walleye Madness Tournaments will payout based on the following as promised scale:

1st - $1,250
2nd - $1,000
3rd - $750
4th - $500
5th - $250

That equates to a 134% payback vs. the collected entry fees! But wait theres more!

For those entered in the Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus benefitting On Target Outfitters an additional $250 for the big fish! Plus each team member gets 3 raffle entries to win a trip for two to Wildewood On Lake Savant valued at $2,318.00!

And dont forget about the Lund Boats Contingency Bonus: $250 to the highest finishing Lund Boat owner! New, used, regardless of model year, if you fish in a Lund youre in it to win it!

Add it all up and the potential winnings vs. the $100 entry fee are the best deal going in Walleye Fishing!

Thank you for your entries, enthusiasm and support! Dont forget about our September 30th inland lake event. Its the same deal and it promises to be big!

www.walleyemadness.net

[email protected]

Sincerely,

John Csizmadia
Director- Walleye Madness Tournaments
330-881-0994


----------



## Bluewalleye

jcfishing said:


> Dear Walleye Madness Competitors:
> 
> Entries for the 8/18 Ashtabula event closed at 12 pm midnight on 8/15. 28 teams are entered in the Walleye Madness Tournaments Ashtabula event! It appears that we will be enjoying favorable weather conditions and were looking forward to putting on a fun and enjoyable event.
> 
> With our entry deadline being so close to the event date it is too difficult to post a roster of participants, especially considering the number of entries we received at the last minute.
> 
> There are 28 boats entered in the event. Thank you to those who entered! Heres what you have to look forward to:
> 
> Payouts!
> Based on 28 teams Walleye Madness Tournaments will payout based on the following as promised scale:
> 
> 1st - $1,250
> 2nd - $1,000
> 3rd - $750
> 4th - $500
> 5th - $250
> 
> That equates to a 134% payback vs. the collected entry fees! But wait theres more!
> 
> For those entered in the Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus benefitting On Target Outfitters an additional $250 for the big fish! Plus each team member gets 3 raffle entries to win a trip for two to Wildewood On Lake Savant valued at $2,318.00!
> 
> And dont forget about the Lund Boats Contingency Bonus: $250 to the highest finishing Lund Boat owner! New, used, regardless of model year, if you fish in a Lund youre in it to win it!
> 
> Add it all up and the potential winnings vs. the $100 entry fee are the best deal going in Walleye Fishing!
> 
> Thank you for your entries, enthusiasm and support! Dont forget about our September 30th inland lake event. Its the same deal and it promises to be big!
> 
> www.walleyemadness.net
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> John Csizmadia
> Director- Walleye Madness Tournaments
> 330-881-0994


Congratulations John, that sounds like a very good turn out. Man you put one very nice tourny together and wish I could have made it... Hope the weather holds up and I expect that its going to take well over 40 lbs to win this baby. You may have many teams with over 40 lbs.... Be safe everyone


----------



## jcfishing

*Official Results: Walleye Madness Tournaments 
8/18/2012 Lake Erie  Ashtabula, OH
Presented by: Buckeye Sports Center  Lund Boats  Mercury Marine
*​
1st Place:	Mitch Shipman/Donna Shipman 41.25#	$1,270

2nd Place:	Scott Geitgey/Jason Kopf 40.75#	$1,020

3rd Place:	Joe Leighton/Mike Puruska 38.15#	$ 770	
Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Big Fish Bonus 9.45#	$ 250

4th Place:	Marion Erb/Robert Burkholder 37.55#	$ 520
Lund Boats Contingency Bonus $ 250

5th Place:	Ron Bradway/Bryan Whiteleather 37.40#	$ 270


*150% Total Payout Percentage Including Bonuses

133% Total Payout vs. Total Entry Fees*

*Funds to Designated Charity: $560*
The Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus raised $560 for our designated charity: 
On Target Outfitters (501c3; youth outdoors, non-profit) www.ontargetoutfitters.org

Walleye Madness Tournaments would like to express our sincere thanks to the 29 teams who participated in our first-ever event. Thank you! We also want to extend our gratitude to the following for their help and support at the event:Ohio Valley Outdoors Magazine -Media Coverage, Photography & Event Support: Larry Claypool, Marvin & Linda McKenzie (Look for event coverage in the Sept/Oct issue!); Team Allen/Shepard: Send Off Boat;Team Erb/Burkholder: Time Check Boat; Clayton Allshouse, Nick Larry, James Dean, Jeff Metzger: Boat Inspection; and everyone else who chipped in to help out!

*To our presenting sponsors: Buckeye Sports Center, Lund Boats & Mercury Marine. Thank you for your generous support that made this event possible and that provided the competitors a chance to win their share of a 150% payout!*

Special thanks to Wildewood on Lake Savant for your donation of a seven day trip for two valued at $2,318 as a fundraising prize benefitting On Target Outfitters. www.wildewoodonlakesavant.com

Visit www.walleyemadness.net for details and entry information!

Here are the complete results:

1	Mitch	Shipman	Donna	Shipman	41.25
2	Scott	Geitgey	Jason Kopf	40.75
3	Joe	Leighton	Mike Puruska	38.15
4	Marion	Erb	Robert	Burkholder	37.55
5	Ron	Bradway	Bryan	Whiteleather	37.40
6	Francis	Ball	Charles Robinson	36.30
7	Greg	Wasilewksi	Kelly	Buchenroth	36.00
8	Jake	Palmer	Jerry	Zeger	35.85
9	James Gwynn	Matt Whitacre	35.45
10	Bob	Honaker	Kevin Kalinowsky	34.20
11	Aaron	Humbert	Wyatt	Humbert	34.10
12	Mike Knippenberg	Steve	Puruczky	34.00
13	Ronnie	Rhodes	Todd Robinson	33.55
14	Jim	Dean	Jeff	Metzger	33.30
15	Bret	Berkey	Adam Momirov	32.70
16	John	Allen	Scott	Shepard	32.35
17	Kevin Hays	Glen	Reedy	32.10
18	Shawn	Ritchie	Bill	Miller	31.80
19	Greg Bentz	Jeff	Cueni	31.60
20	Doug	Wilson	Pat	Lasko	31.50
21	John	Csizmadia	Larry	Claypool	31.05
22	Erick Williams	Mark	Drotar	26.10
23	Mark Hull	Joe	McKelvey	24.50
24	Ken	Kahl	Martin	Brown	18.70
25	Clayton	Allshouse	Nick Larry	14.15
26	Michael	Getto	Robert	Getto	7.05
27	David Hall	Dave Keaton	0.00
27	Paul	Kerr	Brian	Davies	0.00
27	Ryan	Reiger	Rich	Fyke	0.00


----------

